# RTA'ed my HT in two channel



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

got it relatively flat, took almost no work to get it this far either. still have some work to do though, still need to clean up in between 300 and 600hz. 








as you can see its pretty darn flat, except from about 200hz on up to about 50hz, then it drops off pretty hard. i kinda wish it would play flat down to at least 40hz but o well. overall it sounds great. tons of mid-bass and clear natural mids and highs.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

What does your 2-way system consist of?


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Griffith said:


> What does your 2-way system consist of?


for 2 channel it's a pair of Infinity Alpha 50 towers powered by a Yamaha RX-V2500 receiver. the Alpha 50's have dual 8's, a 5 1/4 midrange and a 1" tweeter. the Yamaha receiver puts out 130 watts rms per channel. 

for HT, it's the same towers with the matching Infinity Alpha center and a pair of Harmon Kardon bookshelf speakers for the rears.

i have no sub right now though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What volume level in dB?

You may be able to get rid of the low end hump by pulling them from the wall (common boundary effect) But again, you may not want to


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

chad said:


> What volume level in dB?
> 
> You may be able to get rid of the low end hump by pulling them from the wall (common boundary effect) But again, you may not want to


not sure what db level that was taken at. i never calibrated the RTA to my soundcard or whatever.

i know for a fact i can get rid of the hump by moving them from the wall, but right now while i currently have no sub i'll take the extra free boost in the low end.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> i know for a fact i can get rid of the hump by moving them from the wall, but right now while i currently have no sub i'll take the extra free boost in the low end.


egg-zachary


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

chad said:


> egg-zachary


 

anyway, the rest looks ok, right?


----------

